# post pic(s) of your carrier(s)!!



## lalaNlucky

on the 6th page of her pet flys carrier


----------



## Katie

heres mine. i LOVE it, but ive never been able to use it (my chis are chickens) so its actually for sale now in buyers/sellers. i love this thread idea though. they have so many different carriers itll be cool to see the variety. i think you should post a new one of your carrier. its so cute!


----------



## waistfull

I love that carrier. It's too cute!! I also like the pink!


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix

i dont have a carrier,never got round to buying one, i guess my arms one though!!


----------



## Boogaloo

Here is the one I have...Lola loves it. I mainly just use it in the car while I am driving.


----------



## sullysmum

Heres mine


----------



## Jill

Reuben's too big for any carrier!!!  
So I'm his carrier!!!
Jill


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix

awwwwww that second pic is soo cute


----------



## Hello.Kittie

Jill said:


> Reuben's too big for any carrier!!!
> So I'm his carrier!!!
> Jill


But they have different sizes of carriers. Some can handle up to 20 pounds.


----------



## Jen

those are all really nice carriers


----------



## lalaNlucky

aw you all have cute carriers!! this is fun 

i'll post a couple of the two I have whenever i get the digital camera from the boyfriends house


----------



## Jill

Hello.Kittie said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reuben's too big for any carrier!!!
> So I'm his carrier!!!
> Jill
> 
> 
> 
> But they have different sizes of carriers. Some can handle up to 20 pounds.
Click to expand...


I just can't fathom lugging around a 3 lb bag with an 8.5 lb Chihuahua inside...he loves to walk...it's healthier for him to get the exercise...if he was a smaller dog, I'd totally do the bag-thing...but..._now_?????
Jill


----------



## TareG

Halle in her carrier. She likes it a lot, but only if she can stick her head out 










I kinda wish I could get a little bigger one though for when we are gonna be shopping for a long time.


----------



## lalaNlucky

aww is that one of the juicy carriers?
i heard those were a bit snug, how much does your baby weigh?


----------



## ~Jessie~

I'm getting a Juicy carrier (a late V-day present)...lol. I'm pretty sure it holds up to 5lbs. I'll post pics when I get it as well.


----------



## Katie

i love your carrier TareG! halle looks perfect in it. theyre matching  i have the same tv clicker/remote as you :wave:


----------



## lecohen

Hiya...

I like carrier pic threads  

OK..Here's Scruffy:




















This last one is not as good as it collapses but somehow, for some reason, Scruffy loves it best :roll: 

If i put it on the floor, Scruffy RUNS into it and lies down waiting for me to zip him up and take him out:


----------



## rach

Tilly's is from ebay my sister bought it me for Christmas as a joke....legally blond thing. but i use it all the time, in the car and shops. 
cant get the pic on as having loads of problems with putting pics on here but this is the link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CR008-PinkSizeL...743514792QQcategoryZ20745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rach

Tilly's is from ebay my sister bought it me for Christmas as a joke....legally blond thing. but i use it all the time, in the car and shops. 
cant get the pic on as having loads of problems with putting pics on here but this is the link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CR008-PinkSizeL...743514792QQcategoryZ20745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix

rach said:


> Tilly's is from ebay my sister bought it me for Christmas as a joke....legally blond thing. but i use it all the time, in the car and shops.
> cant get the pic on as having loads of problems with putting pics on here but this is the link.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CR008-PinkSizeL...743514792QQcategoryZ20745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


thats a cute one,i looked at it before on ebay,do you have pics of your dog?
:wave:


----------



## TareG

lalaNlucky said:


> aww is that one of the juicy carriers?
> i heard those were a bit snug, how much does your baby weigh?


it is a Juicy. As long as your chi doesn't mind a snug carrier I would say up to 5 or 6 pounds. Chis only, definately!

Halle is 3 pounds.


----------



## TareG

i love my cheese said:


> i love your carrier TareG! halle looks perfect in it. theyre matching  i have the same tv clicker/remote as you :wave:


haha! Go RCA tvs! It's actually a good TV, I like it! LOL



Can I just say that Scruffy looks soooooo sweet in his carriers. And he obviously doens't mind being in them! hehe


----------



## lalaNlucky

i'll have some pics up of their carriers this weekend


----------



## Anna&Baby

Here are some of mine!
Fundle (brilliant!)








Tigger in Fundle








Louis dog Tahiti green









Puppia Coco Carrier









Juicy Bag









Have a few more but use my pram more often now!


----------



## Bo

I have the one on page two. The legally blond one :wink:


----------



## Cherries

*carrier*





















I recived this at a Christmas gift, Seems to work just fine for now, Although I want one of the hard sided zipper ones, For plane travel.


----------



## Hello.Kittie

Aw you guys have all nice Carriers . I have one but it's not really pretty. They are all ugly here . The only "nice" ones are like 200$ :? I prefer Buying a Juicy Couture one when i'm gonna get the money i've got to start working :roll:


----------



## lalaNlucky

that cherry one is presh haha. cuuute.


----------



## usmcjess

Here is the one i bought


----------



## Hello.Kittie

aw. I like it... 

I just bought a stroller on ebay


----------



## ngtah00

anyone want to buy my juicy bag? sami's outgrown it 










here are other ones


----------



## Yoshismom

Here is one of the only pics I have of Yoshi in his carrier. I have posted it here before but it has been awhile. I know its different but I thought it would be cute for him to have his own car :lol: I have since purchased about 5 more and one I got today at PetsMart, my husband think we have enough but you can never have enough, right? :lol:


----------



## Hello.Kittie

I would buy your bag but don't have the money. You'll find someone. Or put it on ebay


----------



## Moka-papa

Yoshismom said:


> I thought it would be cute for him to have his own car :lol:


Wow! Now we're going places. I am sure with Yoshi--and that car--people can't resist coming up and saying a friendly "Hi!". Great carrier.


----------



## Jessie

Now this is my kind of post!!

I sell Juicy Couture bags on ebay so Jet has 4 right now (hehe)

These are stock pic of the 4 I have for him:





































And here he is in his gold one:


----------



## lalaNlucky

aww my pictures will be comming later today!!

i LOVE carriers i could literally sit online all day browsing them.
& real pictures of them w/ your chis in them are just adorable


----------



## Vala

Hello.Kittie said:


> Aw you guys have all nice Carriers . I have one but it's not really pretty. They are all ugly here . The only "nice" ones are like 200$ :? I prefer Buying a Juicy Couture one when i'm gonna get the money i've got to start working :roll:


 :wink: Good luck, here in Toronto the juicy ones are like $400+ way too much for a name!  

All the carriers look great, I need to find one too and i'm leaning towards the Pet Flys carriers...love the skull design.


----------



## sullysmum

There are some really beautiful bags here, thanks for showing them


----------



## lalaNlucky

the PET FLYS are worth the money! my dog LOVES being in hers, she doesn't whine at all or try to jump out, and if you leave them open on the floor they'll go lay in them as if it's a crate so they really feel like it's a place of their own!


----------



## Kristin

:twisted: :twisted: <----This is me being EXTREMELY jealous of all that fabulous bags on here! I want one sooo bad but I can't find anything that'll hold both the dogs. I can't take one and leave one now that they both understand "Hey, he/she is going and I'm not. What's the deal?" So, I'm lookin' for a big one that kinda conceals them both. Lina had one when she was a puppy but I sold it because she never used it. Boss has never been in one.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I love love LOVE the gold juicy bag! I also LOVE the pet car one


----------



## lalaNlucky

haha the petcar is so qt/funny, I think i've seen that somewhere before!


----------



## ChioxerMomma

Here is mine I just ordered it from ABC Its doesnt have headflap but it has rollers. Also here is a drinking bowl i though you guys would like its from collection.com i think everything is 15 dollars.


----------



## lecohen

lol... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Sorry but drinking bowl? I see a pic of a toilet? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## my3angels




----------



## Rubyfox

LOL Look how teent weeny Ginger looks..


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis




----------



## sullysmum

cute


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I found it on ebay.... but since my dogs drink in bowls in my kitchen... well not for us lol 

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOILET-SHAPED-D...ryZ20747QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lalaNlucky

hahah could you imagine having people over for dinner with a toilete in the kitchen LOL...
"its not what it looks like, its the dogs water bowl"

my3angels- your dogs are SO adorable!


----------



## lalaNlucky

FINALLY LALA & HER PET FLYS CARRIER


----------



## Katie

awwww! too cute! how does she like it so far?


----------



## ngtah00

i love the petflys carrier. thinking about getting another soon!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Me too, I really really want one as well!


----------



## lalaNlucky

she LOVES it, she doesnt whine while shes in it in the car etc, i buckle her in and un zip it a bit and she just lays there completely content & with her other carriers she gets anxious etc, i think she feels like its more of a place of her own & not some bag i throw her in..
+ i leave it open all day too for her to crawl in.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I want the pet flys one with the pirate skull on it  

Lala looks like a diva with a capital D in that :wink:


----------



## Hello.Kittie

Yes, shes really really pretty. 

I want the same bag as Sylvia (Blue Velvet Elvis)


----------



## Jill

Lala is absolutely ADORABLE...perfect in pink!!! What a little angel!
Jill


----------



## lalaNlucky

aw thanks you all!! 
LaLa says thanks too!


----------



## lalaNlucky

bump!

i wanna see more carriers, for the people who may have not been on during the weekend etc


----------



## Katie

me too! :wave:


----------



## TareG

I actually just bought Halle this carrier over the weekend 









And I don't have any pics of her in it yet, but I wanted to let you all know that she LOVES it!!!! She even crawls into it on her own to take naps, so there must be something special about it! And to think it was only 30 bucks at PetSmart! lol


----------



## lalaNlucky

aw thats adorable!!


----------



## Katie

cute carrier and what a deal! it looks a lot more expensive


----------



## sullysmum

Thats a really nice carrier!


----------



## lalaNlucky

i saw it at petsmart today, suppper cute!!


----------



## TareG

i love my cheese said:


> cute carrier and what a deal! it looks a lot more expensive


yeah that's why I couldn't resist. It has a great quality, but is super cheap and definately built for comfort!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis

I want to either buy this one... sac chien 50 by Louis Vitton 









or this one 








but I don't think a little blue dog would look good sticking out of a place for a little brown dog and the ebay listing said her dog jumped out of the hole. 

Right now Elvis just has a plain black bag. I wanted it to be able to be worn with most of my clothes and for his little face to look fabulous when he peeked out


----------



## TareG

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> I want to either buy this one... sac chien 50 by Louis Vitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I don't think a little blue dog would look good sticking out of a place for a little brown dog and the ebay listing said her dog jumped out of the hole.
> 
> Right now Elvis just has a plain black bag. I wanted it to be able to be worn with most of my clothes and for his little face to look fabulous when he peeked out



OMG! that is so funny, that second one! But yeah, I can see how he would jump out of the hole.

And since you mentioned the LV carrier, have you ever seen this one on ebay?:








It's only 40-50 dollars because its an imitation! But a darn good one I think! I almost bought it myself!

You can find them, and a white one, by typing in monogram pet carrier!


----------



## holly&peanut

just bought a juicy carrier online can't wait for it too come im so excited!! i'll post a pic a peanut in it when i get it.


----------



## lalaNlucky

i love the juicy carriers! the way they look at least, idk how they are made etc.


----------



## LuvMyChi

Oh I love all the carrier pics!!! Especially the ones of beautiful Lala! TOO cute! If my boys have to go anywhere, I just use a regular, hard pet taxi carrier. I wish I could afford a really cute purse type carrier that would hold both my boys. Course it would have to hold at least 15 lbs. :?


----------



## lalaNlucky

aww thank you!!
http://www.catsplay.com/ld_dual.php3

only carrier i've ever seen that holds two dogs, besides of course just getting one big carrier..

http://pet-carriers.catsplay.com/pego_jet.php3

that's what we have for lucky & lala & him both fit in it, but we have the smaller size

it comes in a large though!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I bought a Juicy carrier as well, so I will have to take some pics of Rylie in it


----------



## SkyDreamer777

This is the first time Sara has been in it. I got it for $10 and they personalized it for free.










I'm not the biggest fan of how the letters look but it will due till I get her another one. She's not traveling much right now anyway.


----------



## lalaNlucky

she looks SO tiny!!


----------



## SkyDreamer777

She's 2lb exactly. I weighed her today. And she's 10 weeks old


----------



## lalaNlucky

aw thats about how much my chi's weighed at that age, they are 12weeks old and a little over 3lbs now.


----------



## Nona

Okay, this is Lexi in her new carrier, she just loves it!
I liked this brand so much I've got another style on its way out to me!


----------



## *Tiffany*

ooooo thats cute where did you get it at?


----------



## lalaNlucky

darling!1


----------



## bluechichi

Oh cute! Chi Chi has a Juicy Couture carrier so I will have to figure out how this picture thing works.


----------



## LuvMyChi

I love it! Lexi looks fantastic in it!


----------



## Kristi

Took Rosie to Petsmart today to try out the carriers to see if she would like one. Oreo hates them. I had been eyeballing some Juicy carriers on Ebay but after trying out the ones at Petsmart I may have changed my mind as she didn't like the ones that zip up over her head. The one below is the one I got at Petsmart as she seemed to like it the best. It is totally open at the top and she can hang her head over the edge. She's still a little leary of it though. 











Here she is sticking her head in it checking it out, maybe a good sign?!


----------



## LuvMyChi

Awww, Rosie is CUTE!


----------



## Kristi

Rosie says thanks! :wave:


----------



## lalaNlucky

aww hahaha. i think she likes it!!


----------



## Nona

Rocky said:


> ooooo thats cute where did you get it at?


I got it off ebay from qqpaw 
That carrier in particular comes in several sizes and it's much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It is obviously similar in shape but the side pocket is so much better as there are more little pockets. It has little metal feet on the bottom too just like the JC. The quality is excellent, it's a make called GrandmaYard. The only thing that's wrong with it is it doesn't have shorter handles - the option of just carrying it in your hands. But that's not a big deal.

I just ordered another style that has got shorter handles!!


----------



## *Tiffany*

Nona said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo thats cute where did you get it at?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it off ebay from qqpaw
> That carrier in particular comes in several sizes and it's much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It is obviously similar in shape but the side pocket is so much better as there are more little pockets. It has little metal feet on the bottom too just like the JC. The quality is excellent, it's a make called GrandmaYard. The only thing that's wrong with it is it doesn't have shorter handles - the option of just carrying it in your hands. But that's not a big deal.
> 
> I just ordered another style that has got shorter handles!!
Click to expand...


i'm gonna look into getting one i really like it and its for boys! and i know that you like it so it makes it easier b/c i know it is worth it then! thanks for the info! :wave:


----------



## lalaNlucky

lala got a new carrier haha from petsmart :x

i'll again post pics later on , i think i'm gonna stop at 3 carriers now, she's not even fully grown LOL.


----------



## ~Jessie~

Hehe, Rylie got a new carrier from Petsmart as well. We now have 3 carriers!


----------



## Nona

Rocky said:


> Nona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo thats cute where did you get it at?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it off ebay from qqpaw
> That carrier in particular comes in several sizes and it's much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It is obviously similar in shape but the side pocket is so much better as there are more little pockets. It has little metal feet on the bottom too just like the JC. The quality is excellent, it's a make called GrandmaYard. The only thing that's wrong with it is it doesn't have shorter handles - the option of just carrying it in your hands. But that's not a big deal.
> 
> I just ordered another style that has got shorter handles!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm gonna look into getting one i really like it and its for boys! and i know that you like it so it makes it easier b/c i know it is worth it then! thanks for the info! :wave:
Click to expand...

You won't regret it!
I think it's excellent value for money, much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It was totally bad dimensionally. Not enough height.


----------



## Bri

i need to buy a carrier   you all have such cute carriers


----------



## TareG

Nona said:


> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo thats cute where did you get it at?
> 
> 
> 
> I got it off ebay from qqpaw
> That carrier in particular comes in several sizes and it's much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It is obviously similar in shape but the side pocket is so much better as there are more little pockets. It has little metal feet on the bottom too just like the JC. The quality is excellent, it's a make called GrandmaYard. The only thing that's wrong with it is it doesn't have shorter handles - the option of just carrying it in your hands. But that's not a big deal.
> 
> I just ordered another style that has got shorter handles!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm gonna look into getting one i really like it and its for boys! and i know that you like it so it makes it easier b/c i know it is worth it then! thanks for the info! :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't regret it!
> I think it's excellent value for money, much better than the Juicy Couture one I had. It was totally bad dimensionally. Not enough height.
Click to expand...

I am gonna check this brand out as well. that carrier is cute. Halle has 3 already as well, but hey, you can't have too many! lol


----------



## *Tiffany*

i looked for it on ebay and they didnt have one or anything that brand. i guess they only have them where your from  i will keep looking though!


----------



## Gypsy

Your carriers are all so cute. I never use one too much, we have several but they're pretty plain. I just ordered a new one from petedge, can't afford a really nice one, but it's pretty cute, I'll post pictures when it gets here.


----------



## lalaNlucky

i looked on ebay for "grandmayard" & got auctions
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...os=ZIP/Postal&ftrt=1&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=


----------



## *Tiffany*

oh thanks i was just searching for the letters, duh! thanks!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I think that the pink Grandma Yard carrier may have to become my 4th carrier


----------



## *Tiffany*

arent they cute! and not very much money either, if i get this girl chi hopefully, then i wanna buy the pink one too!


----------



## lalaNlucky

thats the carrier i just bought from petsmart, i love it for when I want to take LaLa inside somewhere, because Lucky's carrier doesn't look like a dog bag at all..
my pet flys one is a little too bulky to bring shopping for example & the other bag i have is kind of tote-ish looking, it's not as small as this one!


----------



## Kristi

I checked out the same green carrier at Petsmart this weekend as well. I thought it was really cute. I tried to put Rosie in it but she was like "heck no!" :lol: I like it for the same reasons.


----------



## lalaNlucky

ha aw yea i don't think she'll mind it when we are out and about, she's def not content just hanging out in there like she is her pet flys carrier though!


----------



## lalaNlucky

thought id bump this incase anybody had any new pictures/carrier purchases !!


----------



## ~Jessie~

Here is Rylie:


----------



## lalaNlucky

how pretty!!
her coat looks so soft & shiny!


----------

